# Colour Genetics.



## Kisiel (Jul 30, 2014)

My love for platies is growing with each day passing and I'm hoping to selectively breed them to obtain some interesting colours. It will be on a small scale, nothing big: just for my own enjoyment. I'm interested in how the colour genetics work, which colours are dominant over which. I know that today's platies are very inbred and I'm hoping to avoid breeding sister x brother etc unless necessary. 

My current stock consists of: 
- 1 white mickey mouse male
- 1 blue/silver female
- 1 bumblebee female
- 2 orange/yellow calico females

- 17 fry from one calico female (unknown sire)
- 11 fry from the other calico female (unknown sire)
Blue/silver girl is pregant too and should pop soon, sire unknown. 

Colours and patterns I could probably get to add to my stock:
- red
- gold (they look like mini goldfish lol)
- twinbar (mainly pale yellow)
- high fin
- tuxedo (mainly gold)

There are also swordtails but I don't know how I feel about crossbreeding. I could probably get some interesting colours considering some of the swordtails are very unique looking, such as "marbles" which have splotches of dark on a lighter colour and the koi swords which are really nice too. 

Colours I really like and would like to produce something similar: 
Blue Coral
Blushing Red
Ninja :shock:
Pineapple Candy
Salt and Pepper

I'm wondering whether breeding the white male to one of the calico girls could produce something similar to the salt and pepper. But since I have no idea how fish genetics work and google searches havent bought up much, I'd appreciate some input from you guys. I also think a white based bumblebee would be cute, or a pute white or black fish. Oh my.


----------

